# 1 bicyclist dead, 1 hurt in cougar attack.....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Would hope that my "buddy" would stick around and help get the Cougar off...:shock:

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/eastside/1-dead-1-injured-in-cougar-attack-on-eastside/


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sad Deal!

The agents in the pic with the cougar look super surprised. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> Would hope that my "buddy" would stick around and help get the Cougar off...:shock:
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/eastside/1-dead-1-injured-in-cougar-attack-on-eastside/


It appears that the guy that got killed ran off while his buddy was getting attacked, that caused the cougar to turn his attention on the second guy, which probably saved the first victims life.

Maybe he thought, man he didn't stick around for me I'm not sticking around for him?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that in the short amount of time that all this took place that they weren't thinking anything except "I need to get out of here" 



It also sounds like they did everything right when they first saw the cat and everything wrong when he came back.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Attacks are so rare. I think there was an attack on mountain bikers in California several years back. Do cougars go for the neck? If so, mountain bikers need to invent some type of gear to protect the neck area. Maybe some kind of non-restrictive cage device??? Maybe a Kevlar vest with Kevlar turtle neck??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Repurpose a Spiked bondage collar? :mrgreen:










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw a gal walking down the street one time wearing one of those type of collars. The strange thing was that she also had a leash attached with another woman following.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I mountain bike and have never once thought about a cougar. It's those darn rattlesnakes that are sketchy!


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

This is often on my mind as I mountain bike multiple time per week, alone and usually at night. There are lions in the area, my neighbor watched her little dog get snatched right of her back deck. I wear bright colors, have blinkies on my bike and use a bell. I worry more about and have had more encounters with moose and rattle snakes though. Cougar attacks are rare and that cat seems especially out of sorts. I carry a knife and gun so if I were to survive the initial attack I'm not going down easy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I saw a gal walking down the street one time wearing one of those type of collars. The strange thing was that she also had a leash attached with another woman following.


I keep telling people to stay off 2nd south...  That place has more "wild-life" than the zoo. Sadly just as much thrown poo too.

-DallanC


----------

